# The Wicker Man (2006)



## Foxbat (Sep 11, 2005)

*The Wicker Man*

Robin Hardy (director of the oiriginal) is angry about the  Hollywood remake. It's being set in America with Nicholas Cage, a woman in place of Lord Summerisle and....wait for it.....a swarm of killer bees.

I kind of see his point. I just wish that somebody would make sure that those Hollywood moguls took their medication


----------



## Cougar (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: The Wicker Man*

I find it hard to think of one American remake movie that has came anywhere close to doing justice to the original. The directors and writers get too focused in making it their own and so lose track of the original ideas and why fans liked the movies in the first place.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

I know we did it for Film Club, but it's now being re-made. out for general release 31 September, though cert is tbc. staring Nicholas Cage? i was never a great fan of the original, i felt that it could have been so much more, and that they'd tried to fit to much in and gotten left with something very bitty.
anyone heard? seen? interested?


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 19, 2006)

I've seen promos for it ... doesn't look terribly promising, I'm afraid. And, after _sooooo_ many bad experiences with Hollywood remakes of older films (have they just slaughtered all the writers in Hollywood now?) I'm afraid that I'm going to be INTENSELY sceptical about this... I mean, we're also getting a new version of Matheson's I Am Legend with Will Smith, for God's sake! So, barring hearing some news that this is the greatest film in decades, I'm likely to give this one a complete go-by.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been intrigued by the promos.  I usually don't see horror movies in the theater, but will definately rent it.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 19, 2006)

The original has become somewhat iconic (there's even a Wicker Man Music Festival now....and guess what...they burn a giant wicker man at its conclusion). It's going to be difficult for any movie to upstage the original (warts and all). Sometimes, I really wonder why they bother trying at all.

As for I Am Legend...check out  The Last Man On Earth with Vincent Price from 1964. Best version I've seen of this story.


----------



## Milk (Aug 19, 2006)

I loved the original.  Completely loved it.

And because of Adaptation and Raising Arizona Im generally a Nick Cage fan. Well.. also when I was in critical care in the hospital.  The nurses kept running into the room and running out giggling that I was Nickolas Cage because, I guess, I kind of look like him.  Cept I dont think I do, make no mistake im not pretty.  So for that reason I kind of identify with him.  

All that being said, im dissapointed from what Ive seen of trailers.

Mostly because it takes place in America.  And a huge part of the thrill of the orginal  for me was the location and the alien culture. I found the strangeness of old irish (or were they english?) island culture completely terrifying.  That was sort of how it worked for me and kept me in suspense.  That old world culture veiwed from an outsider that had a darker element to it.  Plus all the odd ball sexual innuendo's  which Im sure the remake doesnt have in it.  Also..  They made the little girl younger and stressed the whole  reason he is concerned part.    

For me the original was about a stiff by-the-rules englishman cop venturing into an older odder celtic culture where he was a complete stranger and victimized by the whole ordeal.


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Aug 20, 2006)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> The original has become somewhat iconic (there's even a Wicker Man Music Festival now....and guess what...they burn a giant wicker man at its conclusion).



well, in reply to that, i can say ive been to the wickerman festival *it's pretty local to me* and they normally show the wickerman film in one of the fields. teehee. ahh good festival roughness..... something to be savoured hehe


----------

